# Fabric Score on CL



## Wildfire_Jewel (Nov 5, 2006)

Scored a big load of fabric off CL - however, grandma had stored it in her SHED. LOTS of vintage and possibly antique pieces- quite a bit of cotton sheeting, some linen (I think), flannel and wool scraps, some vinyl and lots of POLYESTER. UG how did we ever wear that stuff!!?? There are several really large pieces (4+ yards) but some of the cotton ones have stains that they picked up from the newspaper that was in the bottom of the boxes. I think I went a bit crazy and brought home way more than I really needed (again) but those 70's prints are just so much fun! I think I have enough to make curtains for my sewing room and a cover for my bench, the vinyl could be table cloths and lots of bits that will make awesome flowers for my hair clips.....I got it all washed in hot water, soap, Odoban and bleach where appropriate. Only have to hang out the last 2 loads on the line tomorrow and I can then start creating again.


----------



## Katskitten (Aug 5, 2010)

Wildfire_Jewel ,
You wouldn't per chance have anything in that "linen" in a black alligator print? If so I would be very interested if you would be willing to part with some of it.   only need about a couple of yards. We have been searching all over for something like that to recover a sewing machine box.

Elaine


----------



## ELOCN (Jun 13, 2004)

Hope all the stains come out! I can't believe we ever liked that darn polyester, either. I remember we used to have 100% cotton sheets. Then polyester/cotton blends came out, and we rushed to replace all our sheets! I hate the poly, and if you have a poly/cotton blend after a few wearings the fabric starts to pill. YUCK!


----------



## Wildfire_Jewel (Nov 5, 2006)

Sorry - no black alligator print in any of them


----------



## Tinker (Apr 5, 2004)

Sounds like a great find. Hope you have fun with it.


----------



## grannygardner (May 4, 2005)

That polyester makes wonderful crocheted rugs. I have some I made in the 70s and they're still in great shape.


----------



## Katskitten (Aug 5, 2010)

Wildfire_Jewel said:


> Sorry - no black alligator print in any of them


Thanks for looking.. 



grannygardner said:


> That polyester makes wonderful crocheted rugs. I have some I made in the 70s and they're still in great shape.


Oh what an idea.. I have tons of that polyester fabric and have been straining my poor brain as to what I could use it for. Hubby wants to make a quilt out of some of it.. :hrm: Maybe.?


----------



## Wildfire_Jewel (Nov 5, 2006)

Quote:
Originally Posted by grannygardner 
That polyester makes wonderful crocheted rugs. I have some I made in the 70s and they're still in great shape. 



OHHHH Now that is an awesome idea - IF I can remember how to crochet that is......Hmmm a visit to my Aunt may be in order for a refresher lesson.


----------



## InHisName (Jan 26, 2006)

If not polyester, what do you use for dress material? What is a better blend? I know off topic, but I read about the disdain for it, so what is the alternative? 
Sounds like a great find, Wildfire!


----------



## agr8day (Sep 14, 2009)

Isn't there some kind of rug where you sew squares of that polyester on point overlapping on a foundation fabric, then sew the next row tucked up close to the last one with the points staggered and so on until you get all the way across? You stitch from corner to corner. They turn out thick and fluffy and last forever. I think I will dig out the polyester I have packed away upstairs and try it. I have seen them at some craft fairs and at Senior stores here in WI. They can be round or square or rectangular. I never saw a pattern, just the finished rugs.


----------

